# ma grande



## danalto

Bonjour, WR!  Du film "Agathe Clery". Mimie salue sa fille...

MIMIE
Bonjour *ma grande*!
MIMIE
Buongiorno (tesoro??)


----------



## Necsus

Bonjour, Dan!
Se fosse un maschio mi verrebbe da pensare a 'ometto', ma è una femmina...
'Donnina'? eheheh...


----------



## matoupaschat

Quanti anni, la figlia ? Te lo chiedo perché spesso in francese si dice "ma grande" a una ragazzina . Alla quale piace molto molto sentirsi così "cresciuta" ; poi a tutte gli passa con gli anni !


----------



## Necsus

Eh, appunto: una _donnina_!  O no?


----------



## danalto

Allora è semplicemente la mamma che prende bonariamente in giro la figlia, donna adulta.
Perciò direi: *Buongiorno, signorina!*
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Nel contesto che descrivi, "Bonjour, ma grande", non corrisponde a una presa in giro nemmeno minima, forse il tono o l'atteggiamento, ma le parole no ! Sono solo un modo abituale e/o affettuoso di chiamare la figlia .


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Nel contesto che descrivi, "Bonjour, ma grande", non corrisponde a una presa in giro nemmeno minima, forse il tono o l'atteggiamento, ma le parole no ! Sono solo un modo abituale e/o affettuoso di chiamare la figlia .



Giusta osservazione, in realtà era quello che intendevo, ma mi sono spiegata malissimo...


----------

